# Anyone else love winter!?



## shell1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

I know owning horses in the winter is hard work, with those muddy fields, frozen water trough's, cold fingers and all that. But I must admit I actually quite like winter, especially those cold sunny days, and wrapping your ned up all cozy in their stable! Anyone got some winter pics of their gg's in the snow? This is Connie all wrapped up!


----------



## shell1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

That'll be a no then!:huh:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

I've no horses 

But I do love the winter where it's cold and brisk, no wind but nice sunny crisp days are superb


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

I forgot to add PS above.

That's a lovely picture


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i blooming hate the winter... having said that im at a different yard this year so hopefully will be better facilities... one working tap right on the other side of the yard is not good!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i used to have horses and so do miss the winter weathers around them  lovely picture


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

No, I must admit I'm not a big fan of winter. And I'm starting to realize that I'm going to regret having a horse with masses of feathers >_< He's already coming in with black legs rather than white lol. But the good thing is, at least my pony gets bought in for me on these dark nights and there is a fully lit indoor school to ride in. So I can't complain really. And I must say, I rode out the other morning and loved it, it was cold, but lovely and sunny, the perfect morning for a lovely long hack


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Love it. Deep littered stables, thermal socks, head band ear warmers, rugged up ponies, clipping , making up a warm sugar beet, Decent coat, gloves and boots makes winter much easier. 

Went for a hack this morning and the ground was lovely to have a canter on. 

As an overweight owner of a overweight pony and three black dogs we cope better in the cold   


Re feathers, Pig oil and sulphur will be your friend if you slap it on twice a week.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. No i hate it!! I feel so sorry for postmen in winter too! Just a random thought!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I always feel sorry for people working in the community, it is the going out to houses in the dark and wet winter when you cant find parking spaces on narrow strees that makes me hope that they never make me work in the community as a midwife. I will stick to my warm hospital thanks  Unless I can wear my wax jacket, wellies and cap


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

No.

When it's windy and raining none stop it's slippery mud and horses trying to move sideways to keep their tail to it. Flooding and difficult driving conditions. Dark evenings meaning it's always school work and never out for a nice hack. At least we have a school, even if it is outdoors. When it's icy it's difficult to get to the yard and the water keeps freezing, risking colics in the horses. Frosty grass is dangerous for any prone to laminitis. Mud fever for those with horses in areas where it's likely. When it's snowing, it's impossible to get to the yard other than by walking through the fields. 

I like Spring and Autumn, Summer I can cope with. Winter should be banned, other than one or two frosts to get rid of bots etc.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Some winter piccies

Me and Samba haveing a mooch round the farm









Frosted









And what else do you do with a ride and drive


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We do!:thumbup:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Zaros said:


> We do!:thumbup:


omg how gorgeous are you beautifull dogs think ive just fell in love :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: i love winter got to say my favourite season :thumbup:


----------



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

We do! The one time of year my welsh gets relief from her skin problems is when she is lying in snow... bring it on!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> omg *how gorgeous are you beautifull dogs* think ive just fell in love :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: i love winter got to say my favourite season :thumbup:


Is it alright for me to say 'Very'!

I know this is the Horse section and they're Dogs but they do make fairly good surrogate Shetlands.

In my country they say 'Voi, voi, voi sinun koiria niin iso kuin lehma!'

(Oh my your Dogs are big like cows!)


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah. No more flies. Joking aside, winter (like all seasons) has its merits. If you've ever walked down a snow covered country lane then you probably know what I mean, and (going back to the jokes again) I love it when it snows. Its the only time when my garden looks as good as everyone else's.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Is it alright for me to say 'Very'!
> 
> I know this is the Horse section and they're Dogs but they do make fairly good surrogate Shetlands.
> 
> ...


you can say very very if you want love them their fab an of course the horses are beautifull to :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

I hate it, but after seeing photos of you and samba I am changing my mind

I use a harness and sled to poopick with my pony, I may try sitting in it instead!

jessegee


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

alan g a said:


> Joking aside, winter (like all seasons) has its merits. *If you've ever walked down a snow covered country lane* then you probably know what I mean.


*We do. After a 24 hour fall of snow the 2 kilometre track leading up to our house became impassible.*


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

This winter has been a nightmare, rain, wind, drizzle, I can count the number of crisp bright days on one hand. Im sick of mud, mud and more mud. My poor little welsh babies have hardly been able to go out, Im resorting to inventing new ways to keep them amused. My 4 yr old welsh a stands by fence and if you dont get him in he will put his foot through and just stand there cos he knows I will fetch him in. Hes got a lovely thick rug on and only goes out in day, very spoilt. problem is I am scared to go out in case he does it and cant get out. Roll on Spring, then again prob more rain in Wales.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

@sillygilly we still have feb and march. 

The thing I love about winter is all the "country folk" who think hunters are fashionable, and fur hats are needed dont actually venture out so all the bridleways and footpaths are empty which means its all mine and dogs and they can run riot 

The cob I am sledging I sold as he ws tooo chilled but as bombproof as they come. He actually backed onto a moving tractor for a scratch once and I used to drive him all over the place. 


PS I dont own hunters they are utter crap now :dita:


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

It is nice to have the bridleways clear, when you say hunters I guess you mean the wellies?  Did you make your own swingletree or did it come off a cart? 

I agree with sillygilly, mud is a nightmare I could do with some tips, I'll start another post

jesse


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree Hunters are crap, they leak like hell after a short time, gimme cheap and cheerfull an day if u actually intend working in them lol


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't like winter because of my health I have loads of chest infections, but my mini loves it the best time of the year for Dimby with his grass allergies :nonod:

Basic Horse Care


----------

